# Burstner Aviano i684



## razzmerson (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi all
We have bought our first motorhome Burstner Aviano i684 2007 and out tomorrow for our first trip to C/Club site at Battle. Where is the best place to put the table when traveling ie in the locker, above the drop down bed or standing fixed to the wall rail?


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Doesn't it have its own dedicated space ???


----------



## razzmerson (Sep 4, 2013)

No it has a small extension piece about 12inch long that has it own place in the wardrobe but nowhere for the main table !!


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

I looked at this model. I had assumed it travelled in place, fixed to the wall.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

We have a similar layout and we removed our fixed table. We carry a caravan table on the drop down bed. It travels amongst the bedding.

No problems so far


----------



## tyreman1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Seems a crazy idea not to have a proper place for the table,that could do a bit of damage flying through the van !!!!....our Burstner is an older model than yours but has its own storage compartment behind the passenger seat for the huge table which was much too heavy to lug about so i've made up a smaller top for it but it still slides nicely into place,our previous Elddis vans had stowage in the wardrobes


----------



## razzmerson (Sep 4, 2013)

The idea of a smaller free standing table seems to be the best answer as the present table is really heavy. Thanks to all.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

razzmerson said:


> The idea of a smaller free standing table seems to be the best answer as the present table is really heavy. Thanks to all.


Have a look at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1318724.html#1318724, it might suit you as well.

Mike


----------

